# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از کاردانی کامپیوتر به کارشناسی تجربی

## ghost73

سلام من کاردانی کامپیتور دارم میخاستم ببینم چجوری میتونم العان کارشناسی رشته های تجربی بخونم ؟ العان برا کنکور 95 سبط نام کنم یا نه؟

----------


## Homayoon

سلام 
دیپلم چی داری ؟ کدوم دانشگاه هستی ؟

----------


## only messi

ميشه منم خودم شرايط تورودارم ودارم ثبت نام مي كنم

----------


## ghost73

من خیلی وقته کنکور ندادم العان دفترچرو دانلود کردم پخش انتخاب دانشگاه هارو نداشت که میتونستیم کدشونو به ترتیب تو سبط نام وارد کنیم ؟ العان چجوری میشه دانشگاه انتخاب کرد؟

----------


## Homayoon

سلام
سیستم انتخاب رشته دانشگاه بعد از اعلام نتایج هست
در مرداد 95

----------

